
Judge Orders Macy's to Quit Fining, Detaining Suspected Shoplifters in Jail - em3rgent0rdr
http://jezebel.com/judge-orders-macys-to-quit-fining-detaining-suspected-1782962867
======
Grazester
This is absolutely ridiculous and I am happy with this judges decision.

